# Can't run Fallout 4 on ultra??



## The VCR King (Dec 27, 2015)

Got and installed Fallout 4. Tried to run on Ultra settings and my GPU fan ramped up to 100% and locked up about 40FPS. Might be getting an upgrade soon...


----------



## spirit (Dec 27, 2015)

Not surprised. You have a 6950 don't you? Fallout 4 gives @Darren's 7970 a kick he tells me.


----------



## beers (Dec 27, 2015)

Why would you expect to run on ultra when your system doesn't even come close to meeting the recommended specs?


----------



## The VCR King (Dec 27, 2015)

Going to add a Radeon R7 to my bday wishlist along with a new PSU :/


----------



## beers (Dec 27, 2015)

Which R7?  It'd be a sidegrade to what you have currently.


----------



## The VCR King (Dec 27, 2015)

beers said:


> Which R7?  It'd be a sidegrade to what you have currently.


http://www.amazon.com/MSI-R7-370-2G...-1&keywords=MSI+R7+370+2GD5T+OC+Graphics+Card

Go with r9?


----------



## The VCR King (Dec 27, 2015)

And I know some of you don't think my PC is much, but hey, I got it for free, and some of the things it can do are quite impressive. Just now it's time to upgrade...


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 27, 2015)

The VCR King said:


> And I know some of you don't think my PC is much


It's not, which is why you're not running Fallout 4 on max.

I had a Phenom II X6 1055T for a while and even that + my GTX 670 I was lagging like crazy in Watchdogs on medium. Once I upgraded to my current i7 it runs much smoother.

It'll be even better once I upgrade to a GTX 970 or 980 next year in preparation for the purchase of my Oculus Rift.


----------



## Darren (Dec 27, 2015)

Turn down shadow distance to medium. Helps a LOT. Godrays also destroys AMD cards and hits Nvidia cards pretty hard too.


----------



## The VCR King (Dec 27, 2015)

Darren said:


> Turn down shadow distance to medium. Helps a LOT. Godrays also destroys AMD cards and hits Nvidia cards pretty hard too.


Thanks for the tip. I'm getting a solid 60FPS on low quality and the graphics on low isnt that bad at all  I'll definitely try the shadow thing too.


----------



## The VCR King (Dec 28, 2015)

Gonna start saving up for a new PSU, a Radeon R9 380 OC edition, and 16GB of new RAM.


----------



## tylerjrb (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah it is difficult to run compared to other games especially in big cities etc. for example single 980Ti in mine will do 120-130fps+ 1440p with everything maxed out on bf4, this can drop down to 40 in some places. Badly optimized at the minute and ofc bethesda, no SLI/cf profile either yet . Just make sure to put god rays on low or off, that has a big fps impact with minimal differences to graphics quality.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 29, 2015)

The VCR King said:


> Gonna start saving up for a new PSU, a Radeon R9 380 OC edition, and 16GB of new RAM.


Whatever you do, please don't crossfire it with your 6950.


----------



## The VCR King (Dec 29, 2015)

Geoff said:


> Whatever you do, please don't crossfire it with your 6950.


Lol I know it won't work but just curious, what would happen if I did? Theoretically of course.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Dec 29, 2015)

The VCR King said:


> Lol I know it won't work but just curious, what would happen if I did? Theoretically of course.


It won't work.


----------



## Darren (Dec 29, 2015)

voyagerfan99 said:


> It won't work.



Who could have guessed?


----------



## tylerjrb (Dec 29, 2015)

At the minute little fettling and my cards are running about 70% on each GPU with fallout 4. Which keeps me at 120-144fps until you get into the cities where fps just takes a dump. faster than a single GPU but obviously not a propper SLI profile. Nvida are bringing one out soon, well they have stated so anyway. AMD however, could be waiting years for a CF profile lol


----------



## The VCR King (Dec 29, 2015)

tylerjrb said:


> At the minute little fettling and my cards are running about 70% on each GPU with fallout 4. Which keeps me at 120-144fps until you get into the cities where fps just takes a dump. faster than a single GPU but obviously not a propper SLI profile. Nvida are bringing one out soon, well they have stated so anyway. AMD however, could be waiting years for a CF profile lol


Even on low quality my poor old 6950 goes to 100% and my FPS stays around 40 during all gameplay, I hit 61 sometimes though. My PC runs so hot on Fallout 4 I had to put a fan in my office... I began sweating because my PC was running so hot from the game.

But again, I got the PC for free, and I'm happy with it, and it was a kick-ass rig for awhile, but alas, it's time to upgrade the Beast. I plan to get an R9 380, a new PSU, and 8Gb more RAM to bring me up to my max 16GB using my Xmas moneys. Might watercool it if I'm not broke by the end of this


----------



## beers (Dec 29, 2015)

The VCR King said:


> bring me up to my max 16GB



From the website 

Max Memory (GB) 32
http://us.msi.com/product/motherboard/890FXAGD65.html#hero-specification


----------



## spirit (Dec 29, 2015)

The VCR King said:


> Even on low quality my poor old 6950 goes to 100% and my FPS stays around 40 during all gameplay, I hit 61 sometimes though. My PC runs so hot on Fallout 4 I had to put a fan in my office... I began sweating because my PC was running so hot from the game.
> 
> But again, I got the PC for free, and I'm happy with it, and it was a kick-ass rig for awhile, but alas, it's time to upgrade the Beast. I plan to get an R9 380, a new PSU, and 8Gb more RAM to bring me up to my max 16GB using my Xmas moneys. Might watercool it if I'm not broke by the end of this


I think you should overclock too. If memory serves me correctly the 1090T and the 1100T were both good overclockers. They may have even been multiplier unlocked - I know the Black Editions were. I'm not sure which X6 you have but again if memory serves me correctly they were basically the same but the 1100T was stock clocked a little higher (somebody correct me if I'm wrong, haven't like at Phenom II X6s since about 2010 or 2011!)


----------



## beers (Dec 29, 2015)

spirit said:


> If memory serves me correctly the 1090T and the 1100T were both good overclockers.



Werd.  4 GHz was usually a decent target goal that most could obtain.  Some more 'golden' type of chips could hit 4.1/4.2 as 24/7 clocks.  The only depressing thing about overclocking those was that the IMC can't handle very high RAM frequencies.

You'll get a decent performance boost when overclocking the NB/CPU value as well (2600/2800 MHz).


----------



## spirit (Dec 29, 2015)

beers said:


> Werd.  4 GHz was usually a decent target goal that most could obtain.  Some more 'golden' type of chips could hit 4.1/4.2 as 24/7 clocks.  The only depressing thing about overclocking those was that the IMC can't handle very high RAM frequencies.
> 
> You'll get a decent performance boost when overclocking the NB/CPU value as well (2600/2800 MHz).


Looks like the 1090T was stock clocked at 3.2GHz and the 1100T clocked at 3.3GHz, so 4.0GHz isn't a bad overclock at all. Might notice the difference between 3.2GHz and 4.0GHz.


----------



## The VCR King (Dec 29, 2015)

beers said:


> From the website
> 
> Max Memory (GB) 32
> http://us.msi.com/product/motherboard/890FXAGD65.html#hero-specification


Current BIOS only allows 16, and besides, I don't _need_ 32. I _would love_ 32 but that's a bit overkill...


----------



## spirit (Dec 29, 2015)

The VCR King said:


> Current BIOS only allows 16, and besides, I don't _need_ 32. I _would love_ 32 but that's a bit overkill...


To be honest for you what you do 16GB is probably overkill. I had 16GB but only upgraded to 32GB because After Effects was chewing up my RAM, so unless you're doing stuff like that or running VMs then 16GB is definitely enough. For a system that's just really for gaming 8GB is fine.


----------



## beers (Dec 29, 2015)

The VCR King said:


> Current BIOS only allows 16, and besides, I don't _need_ 32. I _would love_ 32 but that's a bit overkill...


I just wanted to pick on you for contradicting the official specifications


----------



## The VCR King (Dec 30, 2015)

spirit said:


> Looks like the 1090T was stock clocked at 3.2GHz and the 1100T clocked at 3.3GHz, so 4.0GHz isn't a bad overclock at all. Might notice the difference between 3.2GHz and 4.0GHz.


I actually have to 1090T black edition


----------



## beers (Dec 30, 2015)

The VCR King said:


> I actually have to 1090T black edition



All 1090Ts are black editions..


----------



## spirit (Dec 30, 2015)

The VCR King said:


> I actually have to 1090T black edition


Then you can overclock it if your board and cooling are good enough. That will give you a performance boost.


----------



## The VCR King (Dec 30, 2015)

spirit said:


> Then you can overclock it if your board and cooling are good enough. That will give you a performance boost.


The guy who built the PC many years ago said he'll help me with installing my new GPU and PSU when I get it. I'm also buying a water cooler. I'll ask him to OC my processor while he installs my parts.


----------



## beers (Dec 30, 2015)

The VCR King said:


> The guy who built the PC many years ago said he'll help me with installing my new GPU and PSU when I get it. I'm also buying a water cooler. I'll ask him to OC my processor while he installs my parts.



OC is usually better done yourself depending on what clocks you're trying to achieve.  Sometimes hunting the edge of stability is a very time consuming process.


----------



## Geoff (Dec 30, 2015)

The VCR King said:


> The guy who built the PC many years ago said he'll help me with installing my new GPU and PSU when I get it. I'm also buying a water cooler. I'll ask him to OC my processor while he installs my parts.


How much are you spending on a water cooler?  A decent air cooler is often more than adequate and much cheaper.


----------



## The VCR King (Dec 30, 2015)

Geoff said:


> How much are you spending on a water cooler?  A decent air cooler is often more than adequate and much cheaper.


Was gonna get a Corsair H60. About $70 at MicroCenter. One of the fans on my current CPU cooler is acting like its gonna lose a bearing soon. It's doing a grinding thing every now and then. I'm tired of replacing fans and I just wanna watercool it.


----------



## The VCR King (Dec 30, 2015)

Getting ready to order the H60 on Amazon, and I'm going to mount the 120mm fan on the rear of my case on the 120mm fan slot by the IO shield. Now I just need to see if I can take off my current cooler without removing the CPU with it... I'm just going to use the pre-applied thermal paste that comes with the cooler.


----------



## Darren (Dec 30, 2015)

You're wasting your money on a watercooler, particularly an H60. A 30 dollar air cooler is going to provide plenty of cooling for what kind of overclocks you'll be able to do. Also you're probably going to need to take the CPU out to clean off the old thermal paste anyway.


----------



## The VCR King (Dec 30, 2015)

Darren said:


> You're wasting your money on a watercooler, particularly an H60. A 30 dollar air cooler is going to provide plenty of cooling for what kind of overclocks you'll be able to do. Also you're probably going to need to take the CPU out to clean off the old thermal paste anyway.


Alright I won't order it


----------



## Darren (Dec 30, 2015)

Also Fallout won't benefit much from a CPU overclock. That game has optimization problems that won't be cured by something like that. There are some mods on the Nexus that help with performance. Most of it has to do with shadows and textures loading in. Like mentioned before, even a 980 TI gets frame drop.

If you want a new cooler. Get a CM 212+ and see if you can squeeze a few hundred MHz out of the Phenom.


----------



## The VCR King (Dec 30, 2015)

Well, my RAM fills up to 99% when running Fallout 4, so I'm adding another 8GB to my other slots. Buying it now.

Edit: Got another 8GB of Corsair Vengeance 1600 on the way by mail


----------



## Geoff (Dec 31, 2015)

The VCR King said:


> Alright I won't order it


Agreed, look at tests before buying a water cooler, especially one as cheap as the H60.  Just because it's a water cooler doesn't mean it's better than air cooling, there are many heatsinks that perform better than the H60 and similar kits.  The H110 is on par with high end air coolers.


----------



## spirit (Jan 1, 2016)

Just curious because I haven't seen it mentioned in the thread: what resolution are you trying to play it?

If I remember correctly most 6950s were 1GB and there may have been some 2GB models, but just for the record I have a GTX 760 4GB and when I max Just Cause 3 out at 1080p the game is using about 3-3.5GB of my v-RAM. I haven't got Fallout 4 but I imagine it's a similar story, so a 1GB or 2GB card doesn't cut it these days for maxing out the latest titles at 1080p I'm afraid. You want a new card with at least 3GB of RAM to even begin to think about maxing it. I would personally go for a 4GB card, maybe something along the lines of a GTX 960/R9 280X or a GTX 970/R9 390. I reckon if you got a newer card even if you keep your existing CPU and don't overclock it you will see a big performance benefit in games. Remember that the 6950 came out over 5 years ago now and it was a fairly mid-range card when it came out. It was a GTX 560 Ti rival!

And having two 6950s in CrossFire doesn't double the video memory.


----------



## lovely? (Jan 23, 2016)

Definitely plenty of 6950 2gb's out there, and if you can find the modified bios (not all of them had a switch) then you can turn your card into a 6970, with little work.


----------



## beers (Jan 23, 2016)

lovely? said:


> Definitely plenty of 6950 2gb's out there, and if you can find the modified bios (not all of them had a switch) then you can turn your card into a 6970, with little work.


Most of the time you can simply just flash the 6970 BIOS as well without modification.


----------



## spirit (Jan 23, 2016)

Regardless, a 6970 still won't be enough to play Fallout 4 at ultra. Why? Most of them only had 2GB of RAM, and if you flashed a 6950 then you may only have 1GB.


----------

